
Show HN: AlertChimp – Manage prod role, no default permission, elevate on demand - mahbubak
https://ugly.alertchimp.com/
======
mahbubak
There is a bit details here: [https://www.alertchimp.com/2019/08/frequently-
asked-question...](https://www.alertchimp.com/2019/08/frequently-asked-
questions-for-startup.html)

